# Italian Hybrid Queens and Carniolan Queens for sale



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a question...

Before I dive into my question I would like to report that I ordered 3 Italian hybrid queens from lappe's bee supply for shipment on 6-19-17. All 3 queens arrived 6-21-17 in good condition and well packaged. I checked on them 6-23-17 and all 3 had been released. We found 2 that we actually looked for and they appeared to be well received by the population. I didn't see any sign of laying activity but it is probably still early. We didn't even look for the third as she was given to a cranky hive in two deeps where we had found the queen and made a nuc with her. I'm not going to give up on her just yet because a swarm from that hive was my best honey producer this spring. 

Now I was just wondering...

What are Hybrid Italians?

As in... What might they be hybridized with...?

Thank you

Tim


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

An assumption would be general Italian genetics open mated in a mixed operation.

:kn:

:s

opcorn:


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Sorry Tim, I missed your first reply from Saturday. These are Italian queens that have been crossed with Carniolan bees. We are getting these queens from a supplier in California that has been doing an excellent job. We brought in packages this spring from this same supplier, and we are very happy with the ones that we used for ourselves. The queens have been laying boxes full of brood, and the bees are bringing in tons of honey.


----------



## westtnbeekeeper (Oct 26, 2015)

Not a problem... It is difficult to follow everything that goes on here on this site.

Thank you for the reply. I haven't been able to look in on them again due to work requirements. I hope to check on them between showers this weekend.

Hoping to see good activity. Will update as time permits.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Great, I ordered one for shipping next week. So Kim are these queens banked or are your grafting your own from the packages you bought in California and open mating them ?

regards
Brad
?


----------

